# Swissvax Best of show



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just a simple question, 

Who rates this wax and why:thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I tried it and it looked, smelt and felt just like Shield. It applies like Shield and removed just as easily. For me, it looked the same too, and so I sold it on. 

It's a joy to use and looked great on the paint. The sticking point I suppose, as with all Swissvax, is the price.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I used to have some BOS and a few other Swissvax products. Sold them all off around 6 years ago as there are other products that out perform them. The developments in ceramic coatings etc have come on so much that Swissvax seems a little old hat. Things have moved on. Also you can get some great waxes at a fraction of the cost of Swissvax. I can't deny that Swissvax waxes are still the easiest to apply/remove that I have ever used but the prices are insane. My BOS cost £140, its £224 now! Someone having their Ferrari pro detailed at great expense always used to end up with a Swissvax wax. They will always have something like Gtechniq Crystal Serum applied now. Don't blame them!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

BOS still remains my favourite wax. I love the beading. Tight, perfectly round beads. Very easy to apply and remove and I like the finish it leaves behind. Adds a real gloss to the paintwork.

I'm a bit of a late comer to Swissvax. For years dismissed it as being too expensive than I won a small pot of BOS. Had it a year before I used it and then when I did, I was hooked. I then bought a big pot. It will last ages as you use so little. 

I also did a show wax test one winter, which included BOS and it lasted 2.5 months before it was removed, without any top ups or QD. 

As I said, probably my favourite wax.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Other than the guy resting the tub on the car not on a MF, that looks like a handwaxing with Swissvax BOS. Looks to be easy to apply but costs an arm and a leg, justifiable for high end details.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Best two things in this wax is smell and easy of use , also it gives similar zymol water behaviour , the texture of this wax hard oily and little grainy . my old BoS cost around 125-140 I think now many waxes out there can replace my BoS .


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Many years ago on here it was THE wax for a super dark wet look. Smelt amazing I seem to remember as well. It was easy to use and gave great results, with OK durability but nothing special. I used some on my garage queen classics for a while but only had a sample from a friend. 

Optimum Car Wax gives the same level of wet gloss and is even quicker to use with an insane slickness, all for £15 a bottle now though


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

That video is from 2009. As I said, perhaps things have moved on. 
Good old OCW! That's another blast from the past.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

cleslie said:


> That video is from 2009. As I said, perhaps things have moved on.
> Good old OCW! That's another blast from the past.


Who is OCW? The guy in the video? That was just an illustrative video and even in a recent 5th gear tv show on the dangers of handwashes, some detailer said he prepped the cars with a £1300 tub of car wax (unless I'm mistaken it was swissvax).


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Some interesting thoughts there, and thanks for the info guys:thumb:

See I have been given a 50ml pot as a Christmas present 🎁 and am not really bothered about how long the protection will last as the car in question will be detailed soon and covered up and then he only wants to use it in dry conditions or when it's summer. I know things have moved on when it comes to waxes and other protection like coating, which he doesn't want.

See I have Nebula which is my favourite:argie: but the car is very top end and colour wise it's a special deep red met, so am thinking two coats of BOS will really make it pop! As they say, or do I go down the route of my favourite wax Nebula  but I haven't use BOS before... more  

What's your thoughts now guys:thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

chongo said:


> Some interesting thoughts there, and thanks for the info guys:thumb:
> 
> See I have been given a 50ml pot as a Christmas present 🎁 and am not really bothered about how long the protection will last as the car in question will be detailed soon and covered up and then he only wants to use it in dry conditions or when it's summer. I know things have moved on when it comes to waxes and other protection like coating, which he doesn't want.
> 
> ...


Your car looked amazing with Nebula, perhaps offer him the choice between Nebula and Swissvax BOS? When buying stuff you might have a preference but the dealer's recommendation or what they are comfortable might sway my opinion.

Maybe he just likes BOS because its a premium wax? (I wouldn't mention things have moved on so as not to upset client).


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Ultimately it will all come down to personal perceptions Chongo- you will never know for yourself until you try it! I did have BOS but never actually used it because I dropped on my own personal favourite for my Robin un-reliant and have just stuck with that for the past few years. If your customer is a pragmatist then you know how nebula will fit the bill. :thumb: BOS seems notoriously fickle and requires immaculate preparation for it to last more than a couple of weeks


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

cargainz said:


> Who is OCW? The guy in the video?


OCW - Optimum Car Wax. Wasn't clear but I was responding to BigPickle's post. Apologies should have quoted.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

chongo said:


> See I have Nebula which is my favourite:argie: but the car is very top end and colour wise it's a special deep red met, so am thinking two coats of BOS will really make it pop! As they say, or do I go down the route of my favourite wax Nebula  but I haven't use BOS before... more
> What's your thoughts now guys:thumb:


Two coats of BOS will look amazing and will be a joy to apply. Be interesting to hear your thoughts of how it compares against Nebula. I have a 50ml pot of Nebula I still haven't tried yet. Actually, i got it after seeing your post! Your Merc is a similar colour to my new VW CC.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Bigpikle said:


> Many years ago on here it was THE wax for a super dark wet look. Smelt amazing I seem to remember as well. It was easy to use and gave great results, with OK durability but nothing special. I used some on my garage queen classics for a while but only had a sample from a friend.
> 
> Optimum Car Wax gives the same level of wet gloss and is even quicker to use with an insane slickness, all for £15 a bottle now though





cleslie said:


> That video is from 2009. As I said, perhaps things have moved on.
> Good old OCW! That's another blast from the past.





cleslie said:


> OCW - Optimum Car Wax. Wasn't clear but I was responding to BigPickle's post. Apologies should have quoted.


Ah OCW and the reference to 2009. Optimum Car Wax is hardly mentioned now on these forums so I wonder if it has been overtaken by QDs and gloss sprays?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Used this and to be fair was nice to use. Very easy application but found it very soft but spread easy. 
For the price there is a lot better out there. 

Ive tried a few of SV - Shield,BoS,Glacier and also there other products like shampoo.
Its like AF Desire people rave over this but I found it not to my liking.
Still nothing has out done Obsession Wax phantom. I've just tried a Liquid wax (Muc Off Miracle Shine) and found that to be really nice also but it was not on a car just motorcycle parts which have been delivered.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

cargainz said:


> Who is OCW? The guy in the video? That was just an illustrative video and even in a recent 5th gear tv show on the dangers of handwashes, some detailer said he prepped the cars with a £1300 tub of car wax (unless I'm mistaken it was swissvax).


That was a £130 tub of Shield, if it's the one I'm thinking of. The presenter kept rubbing the paint that hadn't been clayed and couldn't believe the difference. He kept insisting on "Washing in straight lines and not swirls".


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> *Still nothing has out done Obsession Wax phantom.* I've just tried a Liquid wax (Muc Off Miracle Shine) and found that to be really nice also but it was not on a car just motorcycle parts which have been delivered.


Maybe Dynasty will out done it:thumb:
Waiting to try it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cargainz said:


> Ah OCW and the reference to 2009. Optimum Car Wax is hardly mentioned now on these forums so I wonder if it has been overtaken by QDs and gloss sprays?


nope - it was reformulated a few years ago and is still a brilliant wax, with UV inhibitors and just about the slickest finish you will find on anything!

What people here miss about the Optimum range is that all the products play perfectly together - the polishes, OOS and OCW can all be used together with no wiping off between use etc. You can use Hyper polish right after their compound without wiping between them, wipe off the polish with OCW and be done in loads less time than products from different ranges. You can wash, clay & wax in a single step etc etc. Many people like to spend hours and extra money/product when its not really necessary but using a range where there is genuine sinergy designed in between all the products just makes life so much quicker, cheaper & easier.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

cargainz said:


> Ah OCW and the reference to 2009. Optimum Car Wax is hardly mentioned now on these forums so I wonder if it has been overtaken by QDs and gloss sprays?


In addition to the comments by Bigpikle I would add OCW is as easy to use as most QDs, can be used on its own or as a drying aid and is technically very clever stuff especially with the UV filters.

There should be a huge range of threads about OCW over the years on here and a vast number on the American forums. Maybe the 3 letter acronym makes it hard to search for on the DW search function?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> In addition to the comments by Bigpikle I would add OCW is as easy to use as most QDs, can be used on its own or as a drying aid and is technically very clever stuff especially with the UV filters.
> 
> There should be a huge range of threads about OCW over the years on here and a vast number on the American forums. Maybe the 3 letter acronym makes it hard to search for on the DW search function?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14505

The boys at Polished Bliss know a thing or two about detailing...

Its just such a 'fashion & hype' driven market place so unless you are here dishing out samples, driving discussion and promoting product you tend to get lost in all the buzz. Doesnt mean the product isnt still brilliant though 

Sorry: hijacked your thread on BoS  End of distraction now....


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

One desperate attempt from Swissvax to promote wax over coatings. 
Don't get me wrong Swissvax makes good wax.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Chongo maybe you could show him your car with the nebula wax on it and it might help him make up his mind. just a thought
todds


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

todds said:


> Chongo maybe you could show him your car with the nebula wax on it and it might help him make up his mind. just a thought
> todds


Very good point:thumb: I will do a test panel of Nebula then BOS:thumb:

BOS does smell nice  But the gloss levels in Nebula are outstanding and I am now thinking that once it's been corrected and refine then maybe then will I know which is best:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll put money on you preferring Nebula...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> I'll put money on you preferring Nebula...


How much


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

A packet of Imran's quality jelly sweets, no lets go crazy two


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> Some interesting thoughts there, and thanks for the info guys:thumb:
> 
> See I have been given a 50ml pot as a Christmas present 🎁 and am not really bothered about how long the protection will last as the car in question will be detailed soon and covered up and then he only wants to use it in dry conditions or when it's summer. I know things have moved on when it comes to waxes and other protection like coating, which he doesn't want.
> 
> ...


Having seen the AMG wearing nebula I don't think there is an answer to the question apart from the obvious.!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> A packet of Imran's quality jelly sweets, no lets go crazy two


I must be second class I only got a Refesher bar.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Moet1974 said:


> I must be second class I only got a Refesher bar.


Thanks Moet- considering i got sweet f.... i must be well below


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

suds said:


> Thanks Moet- considering i got sweet f.... i must be well below


Put multiple orders in 



Moet1974 said:


> I must be second class I only got a Refesher bar.


Refresher bars are currently trading at 2.74 bags of jelly sweets to one bar. There has been an adjustment following the Brexit vote.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Put multiple orders in
> 
> Refresher bars are currently trading at 2.74 bags of jelly sweets to one bar. There has been an adjustment following the Brexit vote.


Let's pool together. So two Refesher bars and two bags of jelly sweets vs Swissvax BOS!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> A packet of Imran's quality jelly sweets, no lets go crazy two


how could I not refuse a bet like that but I think I have already won 

Take a look at this:doublesho this arrived off Imran yesterday 


I must be his best customer or he must have his eye on me:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> how could I not refuse a bet like that but I think I have already won
> 
> Take a look at this:doublesho this arrived off Imran yesterday
> 
> ...


Melt all those sweets down. Apply nice and thin and then maybe donate the BOS and nebula to me an MDC250!!!!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you need to try it Chongo because only then can you make a decision. I've not used Nebula so can't compare. People see different things form waxes.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> Melt all those sweets down. Apply nice and thin and then maybe donate the BOS and nebula to me an MDC250!!!!!


I'll let you keep the BoS, doesn't do much for me.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

So Chongo, did you do the BOS or the Nebula? :detailer:


----------

